# Found red boat CC



## njcasa (May 19, 2013)

From swim at 1/ mile
Boat is in main rapid of tunnel on down, middle right up side down
720 475 6229
Part east of tunnel one and walk up stream boat more visible from below


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

lol. another red boat on CC. 

the creek loves red boats.


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

Don't know if this is the same boat but there's a red prijon on the southwest corner of CC and washington ave in golden with a throw rope and dry bag inside. Next to bike path up against fence


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks for info. Prijon is mine. Sounds like golden police have it impounded. Will have to wait until Monday to call. I gather there was another victim in my hole last night which is probably the one pinned. I discovered that hole runs way better on the left at this level.


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

Did you swim out the hole or some other spot?


----------

